# Your Under Volts?



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

Whats everybody vsels? Curious about what everybody has gotten theirs down to. My 300mhz slot was down to 9 vsel on liberty gb which was crazy. Post what ROM/kernal youre on. Everything changed when I switched to cm7. Still tweaking the 600 slot. Copy pasted from the text file:

cm7:

300.0 mhz @ 16

600.0 mhz @ 34

800.0 mhz @ 39

1000.0 mhz @ 49

liberty:

300.0 mhz @ 9

600.0 mhz @ 38

800.0 mhz @ 42

1000.0 mhz @ 50


----------



## dushotgun (Jul 18, 2011)

I've been running CM7 on the froyo kernel for months without a reboot at:
300 mhz @ 16 vsel
600 mhz @ 31 vsel
800 mhz @ 40 vsel
1000 mhz @ 50 vsel
and 1200 mhz @ 64 vsel when overclocked.


----------



## Nemo aeternamn (Aug 23, 2011)

Cm7 gb... only dialed in 1000nz though

300hz -19 but worked well lower
600hz - 34
800hz - 43
1000-hz - 54 any lower and it freezes from tie to time

We have nothing to fear but running out of beer


----------



## thebust (Aug 27, 2011)

so envious of those of you able to successfully undervolt to such low settings.

300mhz - 19
600mhz - 32
800mhz - 43
1000mhz - 59~ dropping beneath 59 causes minor instability issues


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

thebust said:


> so envious of those of you able to successfully undervolt to such low settings.
> 
> 300mhz - 19
> 600mhz - 32
> ...


Ouch. What ROM/kernal are you on?


----------



## dushotgun (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey op you said you don't have the 600 mhz dialed in and it looks like our processors are nearly identical. I would try 30 vsel!


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

dushotgun said:


> Hey op you said you don't have the 600 mhz dialed in and it looks like our processors are nearly identical. I would try 30 vsel!


Yea Im going to try that now I had to raise my 1000mhz to 50 vsel though because I had a random reboot


----------



## griz.droidx (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice thread, I'd like to see people's overclocked and undervolts both. As some have done. Being wihout a lot of free time and lazy, I usually use what quick clock spits out and import that into rummys oc app. But now Im not using that at all, since I have jakebites mod. Anyway here ya go, This is the highest overclock quick clock spit out. Because I get different results from different roms occasionally. I usually use the balanced one most of the time, but sometime's forget to set it after booting and just go with stock voltages. Anyway here ya go. What do you guys think of quickclock? And Overclock?, and how are you applying your frequency and vsel? SetCPU, CM7 settings, And oc, quick oc, etc?

Anyway the following is what quck clock suggested. for balanced, and performance. Again, I usually use balanced. I really don't play a lot of games, but I plan to try out some emulators. I know many of them ran well on my old P3-733 even the Nintendo 64 ones.

balanced cm7gb:

300.0 mhz @ 18
705 mhz @ 37
940 mhz @ 49
1175 mhz @ 63

fastest from quick

392 mhz @ 22
783 mhz @ 42
1044 mhz @ 55
1305 mhz @ 71


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

griz.droidx said:


> Nice thread, I'd like to see people's overclocked and undervolts both. As some have done. Being wihout a lot of free time and lazy, I usually use what quick clock spits out and import that into rummys oc app. But now Im not using that at all, since I have jakebites mod. Anyway here ya go, This is the highest overclock quick clock spit out. Because I get different results from different roms occasionally. I usually use the balanced one most of the time, but sometime's forget to set it after booting and just go with stock voltages. Anyway here ya go. What do you guys think of quickclock? And Overclock?, and how are you applying your frequency and vsel? SetCPU, CM7 settings, And oc, quick oc, etc?
> 
> Anyway the following is what quck clock suggested. for balanced, and performance. Again, I usually use balanced. I really don't play a lot of games, but I plan to try out some emulators. I know many of them ran well on my old P3-733 even the Nintendo 64 ones.
> 
> ...


Ive been using quickclock advanced since I moved to cm7. On liberty it was nice because it had independent vsel adjustment built in. I dont play games on mine so I only under volt. Im still amazed that I got the 300mhz slot down to 9 vsel and I was even going to go lower but switched to cm7. Anybody get lower? Those blur ROMs sure dont take much juice.


----------



## thebust (Aug 27, 2011)

ImaComputa said:


> Ouch. What ROM/kernal are you on?


cm4dx-gb, havent had time to really play around with it much, ill give oc/uv'ing another go


----------



## el_ote (Jun 9, 2011)

Haven't used my android overclock in a while... Hope I plays nice with my CM4DXGB


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Bump. Would love to see more uvs/ocs.


----------



## Debian Dog (Aug 25, 2011)

Last time I calibrated it









Beamed from my DroidX


----------



## superbay (Oct 3, 2011)

Using MIUI, this one is my greatest result
300mhz - 17
600mhz - 27
800mhz - 37
1000mhz - 47


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

superbay said:


> Using MIUI, this one is my greatest result
> 300mhz - 17
> 600mhz - 27
> 800mhz - 37
> 1000mhz - 47


Damn, 47 @ 1000mhz. Nice.


----------



## bpatterson007 (Oct 5, 2011)

I installed Vortex 2.2 last week and undervolted. I could have went a bout 1, maybe 2 VSEL lower, but I don't tweak that hardcore to save some sanity. Currently running 1000, 750, 500, and 250 at VSEL's of 47, 37, 26, and 13. Battery has been superb. Stock battery, default syncs and brightness.


----------



## Nemo aeternamn (Aug 23, 2011)

Update... Now on ssx 2.2... Current settings are
1000= 57
716= 40
433= 26
150= 11

Post script: haven't tweaked yet...
We have nothing to fear but running out of beer


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

Sounds like a good feature to add into PowerBoost hmmm


----------



## airmaxx23 (Jun 15, 2011)

ImaComputa said:


> Ive been using quickclock advanced since I moved to cm7. On liberty it was nice because it had independent vsel adjustment built in. I dont play games on mine so I only under volt. Im still amazed that I got the 300mhz slot down to 9 vsel and I was even going to go lower but switched to cm7. Anybody get lower? Those blur ROMs sure dont take much juice.


You can adjust each VSEL setting if you go into Advanced and then select "Full Edit". Once you go back into Overclock you can adjust the VSEL values individually.


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

300 @ 16vsel
600 @ 32vsel
800 @ 42vsel
1000 @ 52vsel

I'm running MIUI just because I love the theming.


----------



## SimoX (Oct 24, 2011)

1000 - 50vsel
800 - 40vsel
600 - 30vsel
300 - 15vsel

Running CM7DX


----------



## pchoi94 (Sep 19, 2011)

does anyone know if it's safe to run quickclocks in conjunction with the powerboost script? which cpu governor will take precedence, or will they collide?

Thanks!


----------

